# Turkey load for 3 1/2' Browning Gold w/ Patternmaster choke?



## jhillis1 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 3 1/2' Browning Gold with a Patternmaster choke. I have been very pleased with the way it patterns for duck hunting, but not turkey hunting. Maybe I am just using the wrong type of shells. Does anyone know the best brand, type, and shot size to use with this gun and choke? I don't have enough money to buy 4-5 boxes of shells just to see which one patterns the best, so I just wanted to hear some of your opinions if you have shot these before or know someone who has. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

What size choke are you using. I have to watch what chokes I use since the ones that came with the gun are steel only and Pb only. I do have a Pb turky choke. I myself I use 4 and 5 shot. Have not tryed the new loads from federal with the fall away wading. Might be somthing to look at.


----------

